
Does Technology Spell Doom for Close Relationships? - LinuxBender
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/does-technology-spell-doom-for-close-relationships/
======
aphextim
>Solomooning, according to recent news articles, is a new phenomenon in which
just-marrieds take a post-wedding trip separately from each other.

Never heard of this until today. Guess I'm old fashioned but what would be the
purpose of this?

Yay we just got married, now I need a two week break from you! _shrugs_

------
throwaway082729
We'll see timed lockboxes for holding laptops and mobile phones from Friday
nights to Sunday afternoons so that couples are forced to spend time with each
other.

